# [SOLVED] error: Could not make an FTP connection.



## Knightc3 (Aug 18, 2007)

Hey all. For 2 days now I have been experiencing this problem. First it was kind of a general slowdown of the internet for me and all my friends across the university ( I am behind a university proxy). But then everybody recovered except me. I am right now using the same net connection. I can access websites and use messenger (but Skype seems to be giving some problems connecting, eventually works). But I cannot update Spybot, Adware, AVG and some other glitches.

I ran the Network Diagnostics that comes with IE7. This is the report.



> Last diagnostic run time: 08/19/07 00:24:49 Network Adapter Diagnostic
> Network location detection
> 
> info Using home Internet connection
> ...


I tried running the Network Wizard once and when I ran the diagnostic after that, it detected some Winsock problem, so I let it fix the problem. After the restart, it continued to give this report. 

Help would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Knightc3 (Aug 18, 2007)

*Re: error: Could not make an FTP connection.*

Sorry for the double post, but can somebody please suggest something for this?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: error: Could not make an FTP connection.*

Start, Run, CMD to open a command prompt:

Type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


Please post a HijackThis 2.00.2 Log here.


----------



## Knightc3 (Aug 18, 2007)

*Re: error: Could not make an FTP connection.*

Thanks for the reply. I got impatient and reinstalled Windows, so now the problem's solved...


----------



## DaVig (Jul 4, 2008)

I'm a bit late to arrive here, but stumbled on this thread while trying to resolve same problem with FTP via IE.

I could never connect to FTP servers like ftp://ftp.windows.com via IE7, and some apps (like MS Mappoint) that rely on the FTP to receive updates or get data (like construction info) would always think that I wasn't connected to a network.

After much google'ing and tweaking to no avail, I finally just uninstalled IE7 to down-grade to IE6. Then everything worked. I then reinstalled latest version of IE7 and everything still works fine.

Must have been some kind of bug in my Dell installed version of IE7 -- messing up the FTP API.

Hope this helps others dealing with similar problems.

Cheers,
-DaVig


----------

